

Version-controlling My Dotfiles - mattbowen
http://m.odul.us/blog/2015/7/6/version-controlling-my-dotfiles.html

======
devnonymous
I'm just going to leave this here:

[https://gist.github.com/lonetwin/9636897](https://gist.github.com/lonetwin/9636897)

